# OBDlink LX can't connect



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Worked great in both OBDwiz and FORScan on both Windows and Android platforms until yesterday. Now the device won't connect to anything. FORScan says "No ELM found." OBDwiz times out, reports connection error.

The only change is that I installed the OBDwiz firmware upgrade yesterday morning. Got off work, and now nothing works in either platform. Not sure how an Android firmware upgrade could effect a windows program, but there it is. Any ideas? I will contact customer service, of course.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Apparently mine is not an isolated problem. The OBDlink LX forums are lit up with complaints of the exact same issue as mine. The support staff posted a possible fix, so I will give it a try. Apparently, the firmware makes a global change to settings in the dongle that kills the device for any program. NICE!


----------

